# router templtes



## psimanovicki (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Is there an easy way to consistently router a shape using a template? If you want to router details on the deck rail posts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes it's easy if you make your own templates and use a guide like below or you buy the milescraft set and use it ,it's comes with just about all you need, I don't recall if it comes with a diamond template but it's easy job to make your own that will fit right into the milescraft holder..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

OR

Rockler Inlay System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

===



psimanovicki said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there an easy way to consistently router a shape using a template? If you want to router details on the deck rail posts.


----------

